
VLC for Android - abraham
http://cvpcs.org/blog/2011-09-18/videolan_for_android_pre-alpha
======
jbk
No.

This is an alpha version that crashes all the time... Not the final version.
If you try it, you'll see why ;)

------
inportb
Incidentally, I chanced upon another source of VLC builds <http://vlc-
builder.neo-ns.net/vlc-android/>

------
angryasian
didn't work so well for me but, but still looking forward to watching the
progress. I use V-player advanced. Best player I have come across.

~~~
CrazedGeek
MX Video Player has done very well for me before. It would be lovely to have
an open source player, though.

------
rhizome
Please keep the Second-System Effect in mind!

------
sandoz
Works well on my transformer.

